
Zika Virus ‘Spreading Explosively’ in Americas - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/29/health/zika-virus-spreading-explosively-in-americas-who-says.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
campers
So many viruses yet this [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dracos-may-be-
effective-a...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dracos-may-be-effective-
against-all-viruses#/) could only raise $60k to for the next stage of
research. So sad.

